

2014 is the year of simple apps. How about this one? - iSenseLabs

- 6 by 6 grid
- 4 numbers to play with 0, 1, 2 and 3
- All numbers in the grid have different values - from 0 to 3
- When you tap a number you deduct 1 from it and the adjacent numbers<p>The goal of the game is to get all numbers in the grid to zero, hence Zeros.<p>As this is the first game we develop, we would love to hear your feedback?<p>Game is free to download here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.isenselabs.zeros.app&amp;hl=en
======
stoyandim
The game is really nice and addictive. I highly recommend it!

~~~
iSenseLabs
Cheers, coming out soon for iOS

